# we have had terrible smoke here



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we have had smoke warnings for a week or so but the last few days are terrible, it smells like your sitting next to a campfire, we have been warned not to go out doors unless you have to.It's so windy that we have a hard time keeping the cushions on our porch furniture, our grandson Dementrus has terrible asthma, I hope his momma is keeping him indoors 
Our son Tim called yesterday he said that Toots is having a hard time with the smoke, he kept her in door most of the day. He had to go to work today I hope he left the slider open so Toots can go indoors.
Here's a picture, we haven't been able to see the sun or the mountains. Fires in Montana, Washington and here:w00t:

Lol I just noticed I caught Lorin taking Maddie potty, she has decided not to use a pad, that girl has such a strong will


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Paula,

Wow. I can't imagine the smell. Hope everyone is going to be alright. Is Tim or Tammy's house anywhere near the fires?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula are you close to the fires or is the smoke just drifting a long ways?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Paula,
> 
> Wow. I can't imagine the smell. Hope everyone is going to be alright. Is Tim or Tammy's house anywhere near the fires?


Walter Tammy's house is ok, but she lives in a heavy timbererd area, Tim's house is ok, but the smoke oh my gosh:w00t:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Paula are you close to the fires or is the smoke just drifting a long ways?



As of now the smoke has drifted in from Canada and Montana but when the winds shift we get it from Washington, I need to listen to our local news channels to see if fires are closer then I know 
We live in a tourist area, I bet not many boaters on the lakes around here.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> As of now the smoke has drifted in from Canada and Montana but when the winds shift we get it from Washington, I need to listen to our local news channels to see if fires are closer then I know
> We live in a tourist area, I bet not many boaters on the lakes around here.


Glad to hear you're not close to the fires.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lol I just noticed I caught Lorin taking Maddie potty, she has decided not to use a pad, that girl has such a strong will


I can only imagine how worrisome this can be for everyone experiencing these very unhealthy air conditions. For months now, it has been the news coming from California, about their never ending fires. It's still so bad ... that in some areas, they do not expect to get control over some of the fires until September. And, now fires are in Montana and Washington ... and Canada ... causing smoke warning alerts in your area. 

I hope your grandson and Toots are going to be okay. This has got to be very unsettling.

About the picture ... I told you on the phone that I misread the sentence above ... I read it too fast and missed Maddie's name the first time around! I read what you wrote after looking at the picture first!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if you can view this article from the. Washington Post. But just north of Paula in BC 9 AM looks like 9 PM with the smoke. https://wapo.st/2N260FK. That can not be good for the lungs. Northern Sweden is also experiencing intense wild fires.

Tell Tammy and Tim, I hope they are OK, and to remember fires drive animals into areas they would normally not be in.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Not sure if you can view this article from the. Washington Post. But just north of Paula in BC 9 AM looks like 9 PM with the smoke. https://wapo.st/2N260FK. That can not be good for the lungs. Northern Sweden is also experiencing intense wild fires.
> 
> Tell Tammy and Tim, I hope they are OK, and to remember fires drive animals into areas they would normally not be in.


Oh wow!!!!! The long term effects of breathing that in can't be good.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So glad your not near the fires, Paula! That can't be healthy in any way or form.
Can you invest in some type of gas mask? Home Depot sells them, so when you take out Maddie, your not breathing that in?

Walter...those pictures in the article...yikes...no words.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Ugh! I can almost smell it just thinking about it. I really dislike (using nice words here) fire and the destruction and damage it causes. Paula you and your family definitely need stay in as much as possible! Love and prayers your way.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So frightening. Stay safe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, so we here a siren and see a fire truck go by, Lorin goes up stairs to the master bedroom and calls me, a few blocks from our house is a grass fire:w00t: look close you can see the flames


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that's scary! Did they get it put out?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - that is so scary. Hopefully no one was hurt.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh, so we here a siren and see a fire truck go by, Lorin goes up stairs to the master bedroom and calls me, a few blocks from our house is a grass fire:w00t: look close you can see the flames


Oh, no ... that looks scary. Your grass didn't look dry in the first picture ... so, I am wondering if your neighbor's grass is dry ... or, could the fire be the result of something else. Please keep us updated.

Paula, I really do hope that you can get Maddie to use the pee pads inside more until the air quality is safe again. I know Maddie has a mind of her own sometimes ... but, I worry about these little fluff babies and how the bad air quality can affect their lungs, too. 

I have already said some prayers tonight for you, Lorin, and your families. And, Toots, too. 

Lots of love and hugs coming your way, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, that's scary! Did they get it put out?


There still working to get it out, I'm wondering if someone might have thrown a cigarette out:w00t:




wkomorow said:


> Paula - that is so scary. Hopefully no one was hurt.


It's a open field on Highway 41, but close enough for me. Back in 1991 we had just finished building a home in the country when we had a huge fire over the mountain from us, within a short time it was over the mountain heading for our home, I was the only one home I watched trees go up like match sticks :w00t:, we were evacuated, our home was saved because the winds turned, so I am very aware of how dangerous these fires can be. So many have lost their lives and everything they own.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no ... that looks scary. Your grass didn't look dry in the first picture ... so, I am wondering if your neighbor's grass is dry ... or, could the fire be the result of something else. Please keep us updated.
> 
> Paula, I really do hope that you can get Maddie to use the pee pads inside more until the air quality is safe again. I know Maddie has a mind of her own sometimes ... but, I worry about these little fluff babies and how the bad air quality can affect their lungs, too.
> 
> ...


Our yard is beautiful and green so is our neighborhood, but a short distance away are open fields, they are so dry, I am thinking someone through out a cigarette, it happens here:angry:
Thanks for your prayers Marie:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - I'm really worried about you all. Praying that they get that fire out. So scary. I know it's small but they spread like...wildfire.  The smoke must be so acrid from the other fires. Yes see if you can get some aerator masks from the hardware store.  Keep us posted. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is awful! I pray you are all safe! This has been a horrible year for fires!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Paula,

That is so scary. Stay safe. I agree you might want to get some masks. I hope Lorin is not out cycling these days.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula I am just reading about the fire in the field near your home. I hope they got that out with no harm done to any structures or people! 

I agree Sherry, this year has been awful with fires. Single home fires and large area fires taking out homes and properties. I had three friends loose (at least temporarily) their homes to fire within 7 months of ours which was actually the last day of 2017. It is crazy.


----------

